# Any Alternative for Frontline plus



## jessermcdaniel

I have Dog and i was using frontline plus for him for flea and ticks but it now not work on my dog so any alternative for this?


----------



## Ursula Neary

Mine have a Bravecto tablet from the vets. One tablet every 3 months. Tablet dispensed according to their weight.


----------



## Linda Weasel

I swapped from Frontline to Advantix drops because I was going to a very tick-ridden area and the Frontline hadn’t worked so well the previous visit. It seemed to work much better.


----------



## Lolanme

Advantage everytime, years ago i was using frontline for my cavaliers and it became in effective, ended up with a flea problem and having to bath them everyday with a flea shampoo just to try and keep on top of it..a rescue kennels told me to use advantage and after trying many others i did and it worked, never looked back, its so much cheaper than frontline which is a bonus, would highly recommend it


----------



## moomoo10

I stopped using Frontline several years ago as it stopped working. I've used Advantage since then, on my dogs & cats, I've never had a problem.


----------

